# Thyroid antibodies



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it possible to have thyroid antibodies and NOT have Hashi's or is that the only reason they would show up on a blood test?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Is it possible to have thyroid antibodies and NOT have Hashi's or is that the only reason they would show up on a blood test?


It certainly is possible. Actually, there are no antibodies that are definitive for Hashimoto's. It is just that the medical community has learned to recognize for example that high titers of TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. So, they just assume that it is Hashmoto's. This is wrong. In my humble opinion.

As far as I know, the only definitive test for Hashimoto's is FNA (fine needle aspiration) whereupon the pathologist either finds cells indigenous to Hashimoto's or not. They are called Hurthle cells.

TPO

A positive test may be due to:

•Autoimmune hemolytic anemia 
•Granulomatous thyroiditis 
•Hashimoto's thyroiditis 
•Nontoxic nodular goiter 
•Rheumatoid arthritis 
•Sjogren syndrome 
•Systemic lupus erythematosus 
•Thyroid cancer 
http://apps.uwhealth.org/health/hie/1/003556.htm

So, you see? Having TPO can suggest many things and the doctor should do further in-depth testing.

Here is info about Hashimoto's.

Histologic Findings
Hashimoto's thyroiditis is a histologic diagnosis. Typically, the thyroid gland shows diffuse lymphocytic and plasma cell infiltration with formation of lymphoid follicles from follicular hyperplasia and damage to the follicular basement membrane. Atrophy of the thyroid parenchyma is usually evident. Correlation with the presence of thyroid autoantibodies, namely anti-TPO and anti-Tg, is helpful in confirming the diagnosis.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hope I have been helpful!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Very helpful! Thank you!

I'm just holding my breath until the 8th. Just given my symptoms (I listed them in the Newbie thread), I'm leaning Hashi's. But then again, I'm not a doctor.

I just hope the endo is aggressive in his treatment. I've had about enough.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Very helpful! Thank you!
> 
> I'm just holding my breath until the 8th. Just given my symptoms (I listed them in the Newbie thread), I'm leaning Hashi's. But then again, I'm not a doctor.
> 
> I just hope the endo is aggressive in his treatment. I've had about enough.


We all know the feeling. Nothing can ruin life faster than an unhealthy thyroid!!

Please let us know what the endo suggests!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Very helpful! Thank you!
> 
> I'm just holding my breath until the 8th. Just given my symptoms (I listed them in the Newbie thread), I'm leaning Hashi's. But then again, I'm not a doctor.
> 
> I just hope the endo is aggressive in his treatment. I've had about enough.


I am no doc either, however I was diagnosed with hashi's. Had nodules that were biopsied, and in the report I read yesterday there were no hurthle cells noted. They did not mention them, I'm not sure if this means there were no cells or they just did not see them? or were not mentioned. who knows. Either way~ I did NOT have cancer, at this point, it says, but do i still have hashis?? i'm being tested for lupus~well going through that process...who knows. I'm starting to feel lost (again) with all these issues. My appt is not until Apr 6~hold on, let us know :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I am no doc either, however I was diagnosed with hashi's. Had nodules that were biopsied, and in the report I read yesterday there were no hurthle cells noted. They did not mention them, I'm not sure if this means there were no cells or they just did not see them? or were not mentioned. who knows. Either way~ I did NOT have cancer, at this point, it says, but do i still have hashis?? i'm being tested for lupus~well going through that process...who knows. I'm starting to feel lost (again) with all these issues. My appt is not until Apr 6~hold on, let us know :hugs:


If it says on your FNA report that you have Hashimoto's, that means that they did find the Hurthle cells for Hashi's. (they may have identified the pattern on the specimen)

When they said NO Hurthle cells noted, they mean the Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer.

Surprise, surprise! Bet you did not know there were 2 kinds!! And that may be why it was written the way it was so there would be no confusion.

It would be fun to call the pathologist just to find out if I am correct!


----------

